# Email scams



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

In the last two weeks I have received the following phishing emails. 

1. an email telling me my 'what's app' account is due to expire. It will cost 99p to renew if I follow the link and update my details. 

I don't use What's app 

2. An email (two actually) allegedly from Netflix telling me they were having problems with my account and to contact them and update my details. 

I don't use Netflix. 

Pass the word to others to watch out for them. 

Davy


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

About a month ago I received a blatantly phishing email from HM Revenue & Customs telling me that they owed me some money.

All I had to do was to provide them with my private details. 

I forwarded it directly only the true HM Revenue & Customs for them to deal with.

https://www.gov.uk/report-suspicious-emails-websites-phishing

.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes I had two from HMRC a while back, very plausible on the face of it, especially the refund amount. Not too much, realistic looking (like the what's app one) They sent me two at once with different case numbers and the issuing address were blatantly not .gov, so a bit obvious. I have also had that one as a text as well.

Getting a bit busy recently, I don't recall as many in such a short space of time.

Davy


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Have any of our Apple users had any "Calendar Scams"? Offers from firms appearing on your calendar.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

HurricaneSmith said:


> About a month ago I received a blatantly phishing email from HM Revenue & Customs telling me that they owed me some money.
> 
> All I had to do was to provide them with my private details.
> 
> ...


Email address for scams:

[email protected]

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have 2 emails that keep repeating, nothing to do with owing money.

1. Platinum Visa card from credit One / last one today at 10.26 am

2. Eharmony.com *a dating agency* / today at 06.19 _My matches are waiting they tell me, _I wonder if one will strike :kiss:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If any email from a bank, EBay, or just about anyone else in existence says Dear CUSTOMER rather than my name it's a sure fire giveaway it's dodgy, so it gets deleted every time. 

HMRC NEVER EVER email refund information it's ALWAYS via snail mail.

Had some fun a while ago with a nice man from Microsoft telling me about a virus on my computer, he helped me through getting it sorted but it took about 10 minutes before I said "Hang on, I didn't think Microsoft did software for a Mac :nerd:ottytrain5:ottytrain5:

Andy


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> ........................... Had some fun a while ago with a nice man from Microsoft telling me about a virus on my computer, he helped me through getting it sorted but it took about 10 minutes before I said "Hang on, I didn't think Microsoft did software for a Mac :nerd:ottytrain5:ottytrain5:
> 
> Andy


I'm ashamed to admit that I once did exactly the same thing.

I'd previously owned a Windows machine and could pretty much remember where stuff was. I could hear the tension in his voice as I asked for ever more obvious information.

In the end I grew bored with the game, and even now, I'm not convinced that I was the winner. :frown2:

.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Drew said:


> Have any of our Apple users had any "Calendar Scams"? Offers from firms appearing on your calendar.


I have received five of these in recent weeks. Apple does not give a delete option for calendar invitations, you can either accept or decline. Foolishly I declined the first invitation, thus confirming that they were through to a real person. So I expect that a lot more will arrive.

To deal with the problem I have now created a special "SPAM" calendar which I have set not to show in the main calendar. All these invitations have gone in there and are out of sight.

Sandy


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Sandy,

Open Safari and log in to iCloud.com Sign in using your main Apple account.

Open the Calendar app. 

In the bottom left corner, click the red cog and choose Preferences. 

In the top left hand side click the Advanced icon 

In invitations elect to have invitations sent by email rather than “in-app notifications” click save on the bottom, right hand side.

When an unknown person sends an invitation, it will arrive by email.

Put it into scam and delete - they will not be notified it's been received.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Drew, that's some very good advice.

Sandy


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Received an email yesterday claiming to be from Apple saying my AppleID needed to be updated due to missing information. Told my Account was "locked" until I provided some details.
I check my Apple Account - wasn't locked and the email address I was to give info to was NOTan Apple address.
The email. Looked fairly genuine with Apple logo etc

Be warned


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know how Macs work, but on a PC it's always worth hovering the cursor over any link in the email, and look in the bottom left of the screen where the *real *hyperlink will be displayed.

It's usually quite obvious from the form of the link when it's a scam - which is almost always!!!

Dave


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Macs work the same way Dave, and was how I spotted that the one I received wasn't from "HMRC". On mine, I hover, and a bubble appears with the correct full address.

Trouble is, the criminals have sneaky ways to confuse people, such as slipping an additional letter into the address. So if someone receives loads of emails and are in a rush ........................





.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi John,

What email provider do you use?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I use Yahoo, Drew.




.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Thank you John.

I am going to our club meeting tonight to try and find out more on these "Calendar Scams". They are advertisements, mainly from clothing companies trying to sell you goods. Instead of emails they appear as events on the "Calendar App."


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I had a very nice e-mail this morning telling me that my Natwest bank account had been blocked pending suspicious activity and to follow the link to confirm my personal details.

very nice of them to tell me

should I tell them I don't have a Natwest bank account??

*worried*

:wink2:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

This latest purporting to come from Amazon. Given lots of people are buying lots on line in the run up to Christmas, especially from Amazon it is likely to catch some out. Allegedly the email is pretty good.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sci...-safe.html

Davy


----------

